# Bremont S2000 Kevlar strap feedback



## ataripower (Feb 8, 2016)

Hey guys, I'm looking for some honest feedback on this Bremont Kevlar strap I've put on my S2000. I'm kind of on the fence and would be interested to hear you thoughts?

2017-06-30 08.58.09 by ataripower, on Flickr

2017-06-30 08.57.47 by ataripower, on Flickr

2017-06-30 08.57.43 by ataripower, on Flickr

2017-06-30 09.36.35 by ataripower, on Flickr


----------



## Alysandir (Jun 29, 2016)

Need to post your pictures directly instead of hotlinking them.

Regards,
Alysandir


----------



## ataripower (Feb 8, 2016)

Alysandir said:


> Need to post your pictures directly instead of hotlinking them.
> 
> Regards,
> Alysandir


Now sorted. Photo Bucket decided they want to charge me $399 bucks to use their website so have looked elsewhere!


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

Strap combo looks great to me!!!


----------



## GoBuffs11 (Sep 28, 2010)

Perfect combo.


----------



## Alysandir (Jun 29, 2016)

From the angles you posted, it looks good. The only thing I'd be concerned about is whether the strap is too thin for the case height. Doesn't look like it, but again, not seeing it dead on from the side.

Regards,
Alysandir


----------



## FloridaPhil941 (May 16, 2016)

I like that look - a lot. Seems to be perfect for Bremont watches. I'm not big on leather straps so may need to consider one of these for my Solo. Now I just need to work out if I want contrasting stitching or not.


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

Prefer the tailored fit of the OEM rubber better.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ataripower (Feb 8, 2016)

Thanks for the comments. I will put it on the rubber when on hols I think. Both look great for different reasons 

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## huntsvillehorologist (Aug 30, 2014)

I love the kevlar strap on the Supermarine range and your's looks fantastic. As said above...these are not thin watches, so I find that all of the OEM padded straps seem to fit most any of the pieces even though there is a slight increase in case height in your model compared to some of the chronograph cases.


----------



## Batchelor22 (Jul 26, 2011)

I think it looks good and is a nice match to the dial. I have a Supermarine on the way, silver/lime dial and appreciate seeing the options people have found, so thank you.


----------



## Batchelor22 (Jul 26, 2011)

I think it looks good and is a nice match to the dial. I have a Supermarine on the way, silver/lime dial and appreciate seeing the options people have found, so thank you.


----------



## Brad0854 (Jun 7, 2014)

Add another vote for the Kevlar strap, I think it makes for a great daily wearer. I may have to pick one up for my supermarine.


----------



## FloridaPhil941 (May 16, 2016)

Yep, I like them on Bremonts. These are ultimate tool watches and the 'kevlar' / cordura straps are perfect. They look even better as they age. Thumbs up.


----------



## UofRSpider (Sep 13, 2016)

I went through the kevlar strap phase. Ultimately went with sailcloth.


----------



## Mark Theken (Mar 13, 2006)

Looks great. I would like to find one for my S2000. I now wear it on the oem bracelet.


----------



## sauuce (Feb 9, 2014)

Looks good! Reminds me of the straps made by combatstraps/aaron bespoke

Sent from my SM-N920L using Tapatalk


----------

